# Has winter come again?



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Having survived the initial onslaught of local tourists which usually signifies summer is here, our on my training run this morning I rode just over 10 kms in pouring rain. Now, I can see hardly anything out of the windows as cloud has come down and the rain is constant.

Aint the weather been strange this year, I really can't figure it ............


On the subject of tourists btw, we have a number of German holdiday home owners up here, and as soon as they arrive, the dog crap hits the streets. I now have a notice in German outside my gate warning Germans that they should take their doggy poo home in a bag with them, as I dont fancy cleaning it up for them. It seems to have worked ........ so far  

Tourists eh?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Did you take a wrong turning somewhere and end up back in England??


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Glorious weather down here atm. The boy is now recovered from Chicken Pox and we are taking him to the beach for the first time in a month this afternoon. He loves the beach...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bloody roasting here!! Altho I will say it doesnt seem as warm as last year, altho that could be cos I wasnt on the coast last year

Jo xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

thrax said:


> Did you take a wrong turning somewhere and end up back in England??


It does seem that way at the moment
I was a wet and soggy heap when I got back this morning, not a happy bunny!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is definitely something strange going on. 

Down here in the southwest we have just come to the end of a deliciously cool spell, with daytime temps of around 25-28C. We even had a couple of cloudy days! This is really unusual for July. 

We are now back to the usual 32-36C, but it was nice while it lasted.

The Costa de la Luz is heaving with people; some resorts like Zahara de los Atunes are at 100% capacity re holiday bookings. We occasionally hear an English voice on the beach, but it's still rare enough to make you turn round and look.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Nerja is packed too and Friggers is a no go area for us. This is our first full summer here so the fact that it has been cooler than usual is a bonus for us as we try to get used to the idea that blue skies are normal and not a portent. Apparently May this year, down this way, had the same temperatures and rainfall as March and April, something that has not happened in living memory. June was 6 C cooler on average and so far July is down 4 C on average. My parents arrive here to take up a permanent residency on Sunday and that will be when the weather will return to normal as they always have great weather wherever they go....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter complained of being cold on Sunday night.. said she had to have a blanket on the bed


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Very hot in Gran Alacant


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Warm and stuffy in Benissa at the moment. I hope the winds are strong enough to push some of your rain clouds down to us. The garden urgently needs a bit of water!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter complained of being cold on Sunday night.. said she had to have a blanket on the bed


I didn't go that far, but I did have to find some socks & something with sleeves

I think strav's storm is trying to get over the mountain

I can see very black clouds behind it, & we have wind coming from the north - so if it's strong enough I dare say we'll get some rain


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Strav, could I order a small cloud ? About 30 minutes worth will do, just to soften the ground so I can rotavate ! 35º here at the moment & climbing.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Strav, could I order a small cloud ? About 30 minutes worth will do, just to soften the ground so I can rotavate ! 35º here at the moment & climbing.


It would be a pleasure ........ take them all .... now ..... please ................


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

We have had clouds littering the sky for days up here. Before that it was so hot you could fry an egg on the bonnet of ones car, (not sure I would want to but hey, it was possible). 
Last night we had about 10 minutes of rain and I was cock a hoop, my land is like concrete. Unfortunately it was gone before it could soak into the ground so it is still like concrete and the hot weather is back with a vengeance, even though it is cloudy. 

The old guys in the village were debating the weather last night in the local bar, they have all agreed it hasnt been like this since way back when, and they forecast a poor crop this year for Catalunya olives if this strange weather continues. 

Bummer.


----------

